# Possible York County Beekeepers Club



## hummingberd

Hello All-

There is no York County Beekeepers Club, and I'm wondering if there's any interest from local members on this board to start one. I don't know exactly what this entails. I'm just trying to get an idea of interest. I have seen quite a few beeks here who are from my area. We could probably contact Tony Jadcyzk the state bee inspector to get more info for area beekeepers as well. It would be especially nice to perhaps raise enough money to purchase an extractor that we could all use.

K, hope to hear from people.

IF ANYONE ON THIS BOARD KNOWS OF PEOPLE FROM SOUTHERN MAINE, PLEASE DIRECT THEM TO THIS THREAD. THANKS!


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees

I'd be interested. Would appreciate the meetings being on the west side of 95.


----------



## hummingberd

I'm starting to gather some interest. This is pretty exciting. As far as meetings go, we'll have to find a central location. Hopefully we can get a good group of people together. I'm gonna contact Tony today to perhaps get a list of beeks in the area. And hopefully we'll hear from more ppl on the board!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper

*Extension office*

HB- 
There are other people working on getting a York County club together. The plan is also to start a bee school in the spring. Call Frank Wortheim at the extension office.
324-2814


----------



## hummingberd

E-

I should have known to just contact you! You're right on top of everything in the bee world. Thanks so much for your help. I'll call them.

K


----------



## ME Beekeeper

I attended the last (March 08) MSBA Board meeting in Augusta. The topic was brought up related to starting a group in York and what would be the best/easiest way to get it going. I've been in contact with quite a few people with the interest of having a York Chapter/Club as the Webmaster of the MSBA website. So the answer was to first teach a class and while you had the new beekeepers attention, take a pole and sign them up. I've offered my services to get one started. My legal residence is in Sanford, although I'm living in a house in Standish (on the line).

If someone doesn't want to wait, you'd need to advertise throughout the cnty to get interested people in the know of a club. The hard part will be to find office holders to get it going.

Larry Peiffer


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees

MSBA Webmaster said:


> The hard part will be to find office holders to get it going.


As someone who has been in dog clubs for a decade, that is always the hard part. Depending on how often and where the meetings are, MAYBE stick my hand in the air for Secretary.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper

*York County Maine Bee School*

The new York County Bee School is scheduled. It will be held at the Cooperative Extension office at Nason College in Springvale. 
Class will be Wednesday evenings 6:30 - 8:30 February 28 - April1.

We're hoping this will be the start of a club. If you are interested in being part of a club start - up (perhaps acting as an officer? please get in touch.)
By-laws can be borrowed from one of the other clubs in the state, and beyond that mostly all you need is enthusiasm for beekeeping.

-E.


----------



## Widget

It would be great to have a club for York County. Hard to believe that there hasn't been one all along. Being very new to the bee world I know it would help me.


----------



## ME Beekeeper

****** The new York County Beekeepers Club ******

Yes, the Maine State Beekeepers Association (MSBA) is about to have another Regional Chapter established, The York County Beekeepers. Letters are about to go out in the mail (snail mail) Monday 23, 09. The letters are being sent to anyone that registered a hive in York county in the past two years, has been a member of the MSBA in the last 2 years, or is presently enrolled in the York County Bee School. In the letters, an invitation is made to attend the meeting that will create the club. The meeting will be held Monday April 13, 09. It will be in the Library at the Willard Middle School, in Sanford from 6:30 to 8:00 pm. If you feel your name might not have made the list of nearly 110 people, please let me know. However, given the info, your more then welcome to just show up. The intended purpose of this club will be to inform and educate the public and beekeepers. You don't need bees to be a member. 

Stay tuned,
Larry


----------



## ME Beekeeper

*The York County Beekeepers Association*

The second meeting for the York County Beekeepers Association is scheduled for Monday, May 18. It will be held in the same location as the last meeting. It will be at the Willard Middle School in Sanford. The meeting will start at 6:30 and go until approx 8:00. In the first meeting, the election of officers was held and club interests were heard. This meeting was in attendance by 38 people. You can go to the Maine State Beekeepers Associations website, go to Regional Chapters, and get more information. www.mainebeekeepers.org
:applause:


Larry Peiffer
YCBA Contact Person


----------



## ME Beekeeper

*Re: York County Beekeepers Association*

The Maine, York Cnty Beekeepers, have a Club with 62 members at this time. Their next meeting will be an Open Hive Session on August 15 in the Kittery Point area. It is from 10 am to around 2 pm. It's a Pot-Luck Luncheon. So your all invited. Bring a Luncheon selection, lawn chair and a veil. 

We also have another great meeting planned with Tony Jadczak scheduled to tell us about the end of the season stuff and how to prepare for the winter months ahead. This meeting is of the same format as above and is September 12, in Dayton, Maine.

For more info, goto: http://www.mainebeekeepers.org/MSBA_York_Chapter.shtml


----------

